# advice buying propery/crete.



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, I am thinking of investing in a holiday home on Crete, always loved the place, and want to have somewhere to holiday with my family from UK, I have my house in Italy which is my primary house, and easy to travel to crete from there. Worried about their financial situation, is this a good time to buy, and where is a good place.


----------

